
Two amateur sleuths discover ancient rock art in the plains of India - kwindla
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/07/science/petroglyphs-rock-art-india.html
======
kristianpaul
That compass 🧭 pointing different north puzzled me, may be because of the
materials they use to carve the figures

------
person_of_color
there are many more mysteries of the past we have yet to uncover.

------
danans
Clearly the work of the children of the forest

Edit: That was a game of thrones joke for those who missed it

